# Breeders in VA/MD/PA?



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

I am so glad I found this forum. Everyone is super helpful and I love seeing pics of their fur babies. We are just beginning our journey for a Havanese puppy and I’ve had a hard time finding breeders in the mid-Atlantic area. It’s really important for us to find a reputable breeder and we’re willing to wait for the right puppy. I’d appreciate any referrals for a reputable breeder in my area. I’ve already contacted Pam King to get on the list but want to see if folks knew of any other great breeders in the area that I should contact. Thank you in advance!


----------

